
Do celebrities die in threes? - muerdeme
http://kldivergence.blogspot.com/2010/04/do-celebrities-die-in-threes.html
======
hoelle
I wonder if that will convince my wife. Probably not.

Her stats superstitions drive me crazy. Ever heard of the Chinese birth
calendar? For example: <http://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm>.

90%+ accuracy should be an easy claim to bust. Unfortunately for me it's been
right for our kids 2 out of 2 times. Why are stats always so hard to sell over
anecdotal experience?

~~~
snitko
I think it's because stats is usually not personal. When you actually know
someone whom, say, homeopathy helped - now that's a good reason to believe.

------
JacobAldridge
Well the Death List 2010 (<http://deathlist.net/>) is only up to 2. They'll be
hoping for some clumps (statistical or not) to beat their 2008 record of 12
(<http://deathlist.net/?y=2008>)

